# October Bacon



## link (Oct 15, 2017)

I am down to about 4 lbs of bacon from my last batch so it is bacon time. Started 20 lbs curing 2 weeks ago. Today is smoking day. I followed Bears bacon extra smokey steps (always great) and hhope to get at least 8 hours of smoke (maybe 12 hrs). Two pieces i used maple sugar instead of brown sugar. I am using apple pellets for this smoke. Started abou 9:30 am. 

Smoker loaded up.


----------



## link (Oct 15, 2017)

It is raining and really windy here today so I had to figure a way to keep the tube attached to the smoker (tape was not getting the job done) so I took a 44oz plastic cup and cut a notch out for the side of the MES (third Pic) and then put the smoke tube in it. It is working great and I can see the amount of smoke going into the smoker. Bonus!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 15, 2017)

Looks good so far!
Good luck with the weather!
Al


----------



## link (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks Al! So far the umbrella over my smoker has blown away 3 times. So at the moment it is not raining so I put it down. Smoke is still rollin though and I through in 8lb of cheese (6 Sharp Cheddar and 2 Colby/Jack) to fill her up.


----------



## link (Oct 16, 2017)

OK, here it is after cold smoking for just about 10 hours (i usually go 12hrs bu is was dark and windy)






Sliced a piece off for tasting






The taste is very good with a nice smokey flavor after 10 hrs of apple pellets. I may put it in again for a couple more hours but I am not sure it needs it. 

Al if you see this how do you get that dark smokey color? Mine have never turned out with that color.


----------



## link (Oct 27, 2017)

Finally got the time to slice the bacon up earlier this week before i had to do some traveling.  Got 29 half pound packs for the freezer and about three quatrs of a pound for breakfast. This batch came out very good I do not understand how people buy store bought bacon anymore I have gotten spoiled.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 27, 2017)

Yummmm bacon. Looks good!


----------

